# Pre-Season Meet and Greet Sept. 10th TODAY!- MADISON HEIGHTS



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Fall Hunting really kicks in on the 15th.

Deadbird thought it would be fun to get everyone together before we were all really busy pursuing wild game.

He arranged alot of super deals on food and beverages. I will let him tell you more.....


Looks like a *4pm* start.




It will be held as usual at:
*Marinellis
611 West 12 Mile Road* 
*Madison Heights, MI 48071*​
Marinellis Phone:*(248) 541-5244*


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Looking forward to it, see you guys on the 10th. Al:chillin:


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

Ishkabibble's in.........

Mushy


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Sure would be nice to get to one of these 'down-state' affairs again......:lol:

Tough drive in traffic, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I should be able to stop by for a cold one and say hi.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i'll try to make it... have a big meeting in the late afternoon but hopefully it will end relatively quickly.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

I will try, I shouldent but I will try, I just had a idea I will try and get Gilly to drive.. Cya Slick


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

$1 - 16oz draft beer

$2.50 Boombas

$.75 Slider - Angus Beef

$.50 wings - Jumbo

$1.50 piece slices

but the true feature is friends that you get to put a face to...


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I am pretty sure I can stop in for a bit


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Sounds good


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

Neal... with you holding the super powers.... do you think a sticky in a few key forums would help get the word out....:help::gaga:


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I'll be there for a few.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I can't...I'm now a coach for my daughters b-ball and her first game of _this_ season is tomorrow


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

I cant make this one. 
You guys have fun. 
Hope to catch you next time.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

3 Hours to go to the unoffical start ....Deadbird was too excited and has been there since 9am!:lol:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

NEMichsportsman said:


> 3 Hours to go to the unoffical start ....Deadbird was too excited and has been there since 9am!:lol:


Oh, good god :lol:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Dead Bird said:


> $1 - 16oz draft beer
> 
> $2.50 Boombas
> 
> ...


Who could say no to that! :yikes: But alas.... Sorry, no way I can make it tonight. :sad:

Have fun!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

NEMichsportsman said:


> ....Deadbird was too excited and has been there since 9am!:lol:


Wow, that was prob 2 or 3 hours b4 you even got up today.... :lol:


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Good times.

Those in attendance were:
Neal
Gone Fishing,
Mushy,
Dead Bird, 
1wildchild.
msuiceman.
Neal,
Al D.,
Sluggo
and anyone else I forgot, oh well.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I would have liked to stop by but I worked until almost 7:30. I'm in the middle of a kitchen remodel and I have to get all of the cabinets completely leveled and installed before an 8:00 a.m. Thursday appointment for the granite guys to come and make their template. I'm just about there but not quite yet. Maybe I'll be able to catch the next one.

CYA then

John


----------

